
Blockchain Will Revolutionize the Commercial Real Estate Industry - anorborg
https://medium.com/realcrowd/blockchain-will-revolutionize-the-commercial-real-estate-industry-6031a11f4e48
======
gigatexal
It had better. Realtors are just middlemen anyway.

